

ES6 JavaScript Generators Deliver Go Style Concurrency - swannodette
http://swannodette.github.io/2013/08/24/es6-generators-and-csp/

======
jamesmacaulay
Great stuff. Do you think there's potential for further performance gains in
cljs core.async by using generators under the hood where available?

